# Booking for Spring Break



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you needing a little salt water therapy and a bent rod? Spring Break is a couple weeks away and we have some dates still available. We're booking trips to the jetties for redfish, sheepshead and drum or the bay for trout and redfish. We have several boats available and can accommodate large or small groups. Give us a call to book a trip and let us get you out on the water catching fish with family, friends or co-workers.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

